# Kenmore Freezer not freezing completely



## rich kahl (May 12, 2011)

I have a Kenmore Model 106.73854302 not sure how old it is, at least 5 years old (came with the house). Recently I defrosted the freezer to clear an ice dam in the drain tube for the defrost cycle. the freezer has operated just fine for about 2 weeks, now it only cools to just above 34 degrees. The freezer fan is functioning properly. Any ideas of what to check or look for?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

When was the last time you vacuumed behind the fridge? Also remove back cover and do the coils, carefully, at the same time.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

look on the back wall of the freezer, is it covered with frost? My bet is you have a problem with your self defrost.


----------

